# Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Zurücktaste (Pfeil) nicht funktionstüchtig??



## PcGamer512 (11. Juli 2014)

*Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Zurücktaste (Pfeil) nicht funktionstüchtig??*

hi habe seit heute das handy aber mir ist gerade aufgefallen das die zurücktaste nicht funktioniert.
Die anderen funktionieren die hometaste geht und die taskmanager taste auch ist das normal??
man muss doch iwie zurückkommen im browser zb weil das geht ohne die taste net.


----------



## Placebo (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Zurücktaste (Pfeil) nicht funktionstüchtig??*

Ich habe zwar nur das Xperia T aber die Taste funktioniert bei mir ganz normal. Zurück im Browser geht auch unter dem Optionen-Dropdown-Menü, trotzdem würde ich es einschicken.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Zurücktaste (Pfeil) nicht funktionstüchtig??*

Kenne das Prob nicht und höre auch das erste mal von.
Welche Androidversion hast du drauf? Schon die 4.4.4?
Setz das Gerät mal zurück oder du machst gleich das nächste.
Das Z1c mit SUS neu aufspielen lassen.
http://www.sonymobile.com/de/tools/update-service/
Wenns dann nicht geht umtauschen sollte aber spätestens nach dem Sus-prozedere gehen ist ja nen Softwarebutton.


----------



## PcGamer512 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Sony Xperia Z1 Compact Zurücktaste (Pfeil) nicht funktionstüchtig??*

es geht wieder sorry das ich mich so spät erst melde war nurn kleiner bug nach neustart ging es dann aber hab nun innerhalb von 1 woche 2x automatische ausschaltung und ka wieso


----------

